# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wit (Krimpen aan den IJssel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Oelrich & Wit, Krimpen aan den IJssel

Adres: Groenendaal 1, Krimpen aan den IJssel

Website: www.docvadis.nl/praktijkoelrichwit


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wit*

----------

